# My first Quadcopter Build



## Hrawk

I've had the desire for a long time now to build my own QuadCopter. I've owned planes, helicopters, cars & boats in the past (still have all my cars) but these things are just so cool. I REALLY want one! With all of the fuss recently about drones and possible bans coming soon, figured I'd better get in quick!

A couple of solid weeks research into parts and electronics, I've made up my mind on what I want, keeping it within my self set budget of $350.

My biggest priority with this build was outright performance and carrying ability as the next stage of the build is to add FPV (first person view) camera, transmitter & HD recording for aerial photography as well as an upgraded controller with GPS and way point navigation. Fully autonomous drone without the hellfire missile attached  (for now).

Current configuration will give me about 20 mins flight time with a load capability of just under 1kg (cameras and accessories) and still keep have good acrobatic performance.

Sadly though, a few of the parts I need are still on back order and will be a few weeks yet before first flight but I tore into the box this morning and got as much building done as I could. Still waiting on the flight control board (gyros, acceleration, processor) and the radio TX / RX units.

Full parts list at bottom for those interested.

*The parts :*

Enough to get started on the build










*The power plant:*

Combined thrust total of 3500g. With a total flying weight of 978 grams, this beast with MOVE!










*Power Source:*

Capable of a sustained 100 Amp draw with burst up to 140/160 Amp for fast maneuvering










*Frame Components:*

Lots of genuine carbon fibre and CNC machined Aluminium goodness










*Assembled Kit:*

Yeah baby, if only it flew 










*Parts List:*

Turnigy 9X 9Ch Transmitter w/ Module & 8ch Receiver (Mode 2) (v2 Firmware) *$53.82*
Turnigy 2650mAh 3S 1C LLF Tx Pack (Futaba/JR) *$13.41*
Turnigy Talon Quadcopter (V2.0) Carbon Fiber Frame 550mm *$54.49*
2 x ZIPPY Compact 4000mAh 3S 25C Lipo Pack *$47.60*
On-Board Lipoly Low Voltage Alarm 2s~3s *$1.99*
4 x TURNIGY Plush 30amp Speed Controller *$48.08*
TURNIGY BESC Programming Card *$7.27*
4 x D2830-11 1000kv Brushless Motor *$37.36*
Quadcopter Power Distribution Board *$3.99*
HobbyKing Multi-Rotor Control Board V3.0 (Atmega328 PA) *$17.99*
USBasp AVR Programming Device for ATMEL proccessors *$4.75*
Slow Fly Electric Prop 1045R SF RH Rotation (4 pc) *$3.04*
Slow Fly Electric Prop 1045 SF (4 pc - Green) *$3.34*
Slow Fly Electric Prop 1045SF (4 pc) *$3.52*
Slow Fly Electric Prop 1045R SF (4 pc - Green Right Hand Rotation) *$3.29*
Simple Prop Balancer *$1.32*
Misc Hardware (Wire, Heat Shrink, Connectors) *$25.00*

Total *$330.26*


----------



## leon13

wow dreams come thru sweat build

chears


----------



## Imperial

those things look cool at night when you rig up some lights under them. look like lil miniature ufo's.


----------



## Hrawk

Before anyone suggests it, YES, if I could, i would take something like this to the ECST and offer up a prize to the first person able to shoot it down.

Something like what these guys do with planes.

Skip to 1:45


----------



## Charles

Forget the hellfire missile ... just equip it with a slingshot!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot

Wow, that is cool mate. any flying videos?


----------



## Hrawk

e~shot said:


> Wow, that is cool mate. any flying videos?


Not yet man, still waiting for the 'brain' to arrive.


----------



## ash

You probably already know thins from your other modelling exploits, H, but for anyone else keen on the quadcopter/FPV adventure, be sure to check your local regulations.

Many cities/counties world wide ban all model aircraft flying in public spaces. Others limit it to under 1kg, under 100km/h or some similar level. Or members of the National association with insurance etc.

FPV in most countries with rules is limited to line of sight, with an assistant/spotter available to take control, max of 400ft AGL, not within 4km of an airport or flightline. Penalties for doing otherwise can be steep. :angrymod:

Know your airspace, have lots of fun! :banana:


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> You probably already know thins from your other modelling exploits, H, but for anyone else keen on the quadcopter/FPV adventure, be sure to check your local regulations.
> 
> Many cities/counties world wide ban all model aircraft flying in public spaces. Others limit it to under 1kg, under 100km/h or some similar level. Or members of the National association with insurance etc.
> 
> FPV in most countries with rules is limited to line of sight, with an assistant/spotter available to take control, max of 400ft AGL, not within 4km of an airport or flightline. Penalties for doing otherwise can be steep. :angrymod:
> 
> Know your airspace, have lots of fun! :banana:


Cheers man, got it all covered.

Weight, 987g, max speed, about 50-60kmh. Never fly in public areas and especially over private property.

Luckily for me I have some pretty huge spaces and a dedicated air field minutes from home.


----------



## ash

Way to play it, mate.

Over here we have a trouble maker breaking all the rules, putting it on youtube and then going to the TV muck-rakers when he gets called out on it. Total nut job and ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> Way to play it, mate.
> 
> Over here we have a trouble maker breaking all the rules, putting it on youtube and then going to the TV muck-rakers when he gets called out on it. Total nut job and ruining it for everyone else.


Man I hate that s*hit. Only takes one stupid muppet to ruin it for everyone.

Ultimately I'd love to be able to use the setup for finding pigs out on the farm then going after them.


----------



## ash

Hrawk said:


> Ultimately I'd love to be able to use the setup for finding pigs out on the farm then going after them.


Wow, that would be awesome! On-board thermal camera, laser pointer for target marking. Those porkers will have no idea what's about to hit them!


----------



## Hrawk

OUCH !!!

First flight a complete failure. Like smoke from a camp fire, it rose up then came straight at me.

11,000 RPM prop to the leg. Looks like I was run over by a lawnmower.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kudos on keeping it under $8K alone...


----------



## BuBsMuBollock

Looks a lot of fun good luck with your next flight


----------



## Btoon84

Hrawk said:


> OUCH !!!
> 
> First flight a complete failure. Like smoke from a camp fire, it rose up then came straight at me.
> 
> 11,000 RPM prop to the leg. Looks like I was run over by a lawnmower.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


Pics or it didn't happen. Lol sorry to hear about your first flight failure. Hope the leg heals up soon. Too bad you didn't have that on video... The copter damaged badly?


----------



## Hrawk

Btoon84 said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH !!! First flight a complete failure. Like smoke from a camp fire, it rose up then came straight at me. 11,000 RPM prop to the leg. Looks like I was run over by a lawnmower. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen. Lol sorry to hear about your first flight failure. Hope the leg heals up soon. Too bad you didn't have that on video... The copter damaged badly?
Click to expand...

Two broken props, apart from that, all good.


----------



## Hrawk

SHE FLIES !!!

I feel kinda stupid right now.

I assembled all the electronics as per the factory manual, however, being the clever little thing I am, I decided to flash the processor with some custom software supposedly better than the factory stuff. What I didn't pay attention too was the change to motor layout and wiring which is why all it wanted to do was cartwheel and fly off at crazy angles.

Anyhow, I managed to pull myself away from today's soap opera and give it its first successful flight. Only about 4-5 meters off the ground and back down again. It's pretty windy here today and I need to wait for a nice calm day to get it all fine tuned and trimmed up.

Here's the finished product with all electronics and battery attached. I'll be working on some sort of acrylic case to wrap it all in soon.


----------



## Btoon84

Congrats dude! Very cool. Funny enough, caught a quick local news splat about these just a sec ago. Saying ppl can easily invade privacy recording others with these. Pretty loose laws on "drones" here. Keep it under 400ft and a few miles from the airport. The rest is fair game it sounds like.


----------



## Hrawk

Cheers man.

Very similar rules here too. Public places are a big no no if people are about, otherwise parks and fields are fine. 400ft, not weigh more than 1kg and must NOT at any time be flown over private property (except your own of course).

I believe you already have in motion, plans in your neck of the woods to ban them all together. Someone says drone and all the media hear is MISSILE LAUNCH !!!


----------



## Btoon84

It is getting tricky. Sheriff's and other Poes are using drones here for "warranted searches" and the very vague "possible terrorists" thing.


----------



## ash

Another reason why I like Control Line models :lol:

The aviation authorities consider them exempt from all the potential drama and restriction that FPV and RC in general are at risk of.

Good work, Hrawk! I look forward to some pig-spotting or roo-strafing clips in the near future


----------



## Btoon84




----------



## e~shot

Btoon84 said:


> roospy.jpg


haha good one


----------

